# Lowrider bikes with billet rims fest



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you said no spokes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt realize that there were that many.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got a few more but my computer's acting up and takes too long to do it, maybe tomorrow


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

heres one with real billet rims!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 9 2005, 07:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These two are the only two that look good. I love that euro/lowrider feel. The choppers look good because the fit but those other "lowriders" with all the crap and gold spatullas and shit look terrible.. JMO


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

FUCK THAT D'Z ALL THE WAY.:biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The wheels on PINNACLE are REAL BILLET WHEELS.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Apr 10 2005, 10:14 AM
> *FUCK THAT D'Z ALL THE WAY.:biggrin:
> [snapback]2978114[/snapback]​*


I feel that... But on those two bikes I said looks good The billets look way better on there than some spokes would... And that's coming from a guy that'll ride 72's and body counts till I die.. lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Actually I wouldint say that the rims on Spawn, Tombstone, Legions Bike are Billet they are stainless steel rims. The rest are Billet rims, but I know for sure that these other guys rims are stainless steel.


----------

